# Congo tetras eating Anubias



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You read right. The Congo tetras in my 44 gallon are munching down the new leaves of my _Anubias_, so when they grow in, the leaves are flat across the front and heavily damaged. The only other fish in the tank are a trio of _Steatocranus tinanti_. They would never touch any plant. There a couple MTS, and that's it.

:evil: Has anyone ever seen this before? Any way to get them to stop? All five are about full grown. I feed them worms and a mixed flake. I know SAEs are always trouble, but I'm hoping to this nipping the bud thing in the bud.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard of several cases of them doing this, all involving anubias. Perhaps talk to 2la if you can find him. One possibility mentioned is that perhaps they eat it in the wild.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had Congo and Rummynose Tetras eat my L. hippuroides down to the nub. never had any Anubias in that tank, though so can't comment on your situation specifically.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

2la has had problems with them, but others said they did fine in their tanks with Anubias....Just a personality thing, I guess. Maybe you should feed them 'plant flakes' as their diet to satisfy their need to eat plants.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a wall of this plant, the school never touched them.
Feed them more.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I have had Congos ravage anubias several times and will never mix the two again. Once was in a 700 gallon tank and it took me 2 months to finally catch them all out. I thought I was the only one! I've also has Diamond tetras do the same thing- oh and the big Emporer tetras ate anubias in a 75 gallon once as well. I sat and watched them do it several times.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I fed the hell out of them and it didn't help a bit.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I read on fishbase.com, that they need vegetable matter in their diet...Although many sites say to feed them a protein based diet. Did anyone ever try feeding some greens? :wink:


----------

